# Active Shooter at Pensacola NAS



## racing_kitty (Dec 6, 2019)

It was reported around 0700L, shooter was neutralized around 0800L. Right now, there’s four deceased, including the shitbag. Condolences to three of the deceased.


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 6, 2019)

Seeing reports that the shooter is a Saudi aviation student..


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2019)

A County Deputy "negated the threat." Which I assume means he shot the motherfucker dead.

Gunman Who Killed 3 in Pensacola Navy Shooting Was Reportedly Saudi Student

Live updates: Deadly shooting at Pensacola naval base - CNN


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Christ.
> 
> Live updates: Deadly shooting at Pensacola naval base - CNN


Woah.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2019)

I’m sure most folks are at least aware of the basics of this story so far.  My thoughts are as follows:

1:  It was a Saudi who did it and the President could not get to Twitter fast enough.  I’m calling a big helping of BS on the 2nd statement he made.

2: Are our bases so poorly guarded now that there were no Military Police available to confront this man?  I don’t understand how it took the Escambia County Sheriff‘s Department to take him out.

3:  Someone explain to me why this should not be consider a terrorist act.  Oh wait, it was a Saudi National and they are our allies.  Silly me.


----------



## Dame (Dec 7, 2019)

Filming? This is ridiculously blatant.



> *Six Saudis are arrested over Pensacola naval base shooting including three who FILMED the attack by countryman who killed three and wounded eight before being shot dead - as FBI probes terror link*
> 
> *Shooting took place on base early Friday morning, sparking a lockdown  *
> *Sources identified the suspected gunman as Saudi Air Force aviation student, Achmed the Now-Dead-Terrorist* *
> ...



* Because I don't feel like giving him any publicity.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 1:  I’m calling a big helping of BS on the 2nd statement he made.



"...the Saudi people who love the American people."   bwaaaahaaaaaaaahaaa



> 2: Are our bases so poorly guarded now that there were no Military Police available to confront this man?  I don’t understand how it took the Escambia County Sheriff‘s Department to take him out.



Me neither, something absolutely has to change. 

But those deputies took some hits taking this piece of shit down and deserve the highest honor their S.O. can bestow. This is how to respond to an active shooter. Suck up your fear, wade in and kill the fucker. Well done.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 7, 2019)

Local news sources say one of the wounded was base police. Whether that was by happenstance or by virtue of response is unknown to me at this time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah so...let’s find these boys, eh?

Saudi students held on Florida naval base after fatal shooting

Ten Saudi students were being held on the base Saturday while several others were unaccounted for, said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity after being briefed by federal authorities.


----------



## Brill (Dec 8, 2019)

@Ooh-Rah , sure does seem premeditated.  Wonder how the shooter got the gun to begin with?


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 8, 2019)

One of my panhandle friends spoke with a retired Navy type. Turns out base police were there. The wounded DOD officer was wounded going in with ECSO. I’m going to quote what the Navy dude told him. The overall answer is lengthy, and was posted in three parts 



> I have an explanation that is very logical, after asking a retired Navy, retired DOD civilian, here in the area.  I will post in 3 segments
> I asked him:  " How in hell did Escambia Deputies get to the shooter to kill him before Base Security?"
> He replied with:
> "Because all of the bases around here, including Whiting field, use the local 911 system. So the 911 call went straight to ECSO and not to DOD. ECSO also has an office just outside the base so they could respond in less than 6 minutes and they also have the NASP frequency on their radios, so I guarantee they were talking to the gates and DOD cops as they were headed on base."
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2019)

lindy said:


> @Ooh-Rah , sure does seem premeditated.  Wonder how the shooter got the gun to begin with?


Funny you should ask, I was just reading about that.
The Pensacola Navy base shooter reportedly used a loophole to buy his gun legally


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2019)

Thread moved to Domestic and International Terrorism section.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm not a huge believer in coincidence. 

City of Pensacola currently experiencing cyber attack, mayor says


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2020)

*- UPDATE-*

Over 12 Saudi servicemen in US to be expelled after Pensacola shooting


Following the attack, the FBI and the Pentagon began a review into a slew of Saudi trainees studying at US military installations across the nation and now more than a dozen will be expelled after some were found to be linked to extremist movements, CNN reported Saturday evening. 

Additionally, some were found to be in possession of child pornography. 

However, none of these trainees being expelled are accused of being co-conspirators with shooter Alshamrani


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

*"Some of the to-be-expelled Saudis were found to be linked to extremist movements and others in possession of child pornography..."*

So much for the vetting process.


----------



## RackMaster (May 18, 2020)

An update 

Official: FBI finds link between Pensacola gunman, al-Qaida


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2020)

*- UPDATE-*

Navy Releases Report On NAS Pensacola Shooting, Says Shooter ‘Self-Radicalized’ In ‘Toxic’ Climate : NorthEscambia.com

Reader's Digest version:
The 260 page report found “_the self-radicalization of 2nd Lt. Al-Shamrani was the primary cause of this fatal attack. However, his actions and behaviors, along with the organizational environment inherent in the aviation pipeline, likely increased his probability of committing an insider attack._”

 "Adverse microclimate", "Toxic climate", "Self radicalized"

LOL - I think I give up.


----------

